# is the app cleverbot a real person or a robot



## hedgiegurl16 (Jul 14, 2011)

I know this has nothing to do with hedgehogs but I just downloaded the app cleverbot and it asked me questions like who are you, where do you live and whats your name (I didn't answer them) and I asked it if it was a person or a robot be honest and it said person then I said really and it said yes really I am a person and I think cleverbot might be a person


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha... oh my. It's an artificial intelligence, it's not a real person. It learns what to say through conversations it has with other people.


----------

